# Goodbye Sweet Ellie Bear



## AshleyB723 (Jan 3, 2013)

On Saturday, January 5th my sisters cat Ellie was taken from us  Sweet Ellie Bear had lymphoma and feline leukemia, she was only 6 years old.

My heart is breaking and so is my sisters. She was the sweetest cat ever and I wish she wasn't taken so young. 

RIP Baby Bear we will see you soon!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I lost my baby boy, Smokey, to feline leukemia on January 14, 2011. He was just two months shy of his 2nd birthday. You and your sister were very lucky to have had Ellie make it to 6 years old. A lot of FeLV+ cats don't make it past their 3rd birthdays. My heart goes out to you and your sister. Know that Ellie is now healthy and running free at the Rainbow Bridge. I'd like to believe that Smokey was there to help Ellie cross over. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to the both of you. :'(


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

With great sorrow for you, your sister and Ellie.


----------



## AshleyB723 (Jan 3, 2013)

my4kitties said:


> I lost my baby boy, Smokey, to feline leukemia on January 14, 2011. He was just two months shy of his 2nd birthday. You and your sister were very lucky to have had Ellie make it to 6 years old. A lot of FeLV+ cats don't make it past their 3rd birthdays. My heart goes out to you and your sister. Know that Ellie is now healthy and running free at the Rainbow Bridge. I'd like to believe that Smokey was there to help Ellie cross over. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to the both of you. :'(


Thank you! We didn't find out Ellie had feline leukemia until last week when she stopped eating. She had a mass on her spleen and was tested for FeLV before they could decide to operate and there was nothing they could do for her. I'm sure Smokey was there to greet Ellie she was the sweetest little girl and needs to be welcomed to feel at home. Sorry for your loss with Smokey. We will see them again.


----------



## AshleyB723 (Jan 3, 2013)

lyle said:


> With great sorrow for you, your sister and Ellie.


Thank you! You were a great support to us!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. ellie has lots of good company at the rainbow bridge. our Kitty is there with her as well. :angel


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very, very sorry you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

AshleyB723 said:


> On Saturday, January 5th my sisters cat Ellie was taken from us  Sweet Ellie Bear had lymphoma and feline leukemia, she was only 6 years old.
> 
> My heart is breaking and so is my sisters. She was the sweetest cat ever and I wish she wasn't taken so young.
> 
> RIP Baby Bear we will see you soon!


Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. As an adopter of old cats myself I understand your grief. I never have these guys too long either, and it's totally heartbreaking each time I have to let one go. You and your sister have given this baby unconditional love and care and I hope you are comforted in that knowledge. Like humans, there are no guarantees how long we have on this earth, so rest in the knowledge that she is no longer suffering. Thank you for loving her.


----------



## Josine (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. There is really nothing worse than losing a loved one.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------

